# Latest Rescue **WARNING pictures graphic**



## bunnyzoo (Mar 7, 2010)

I rescued her from a local park.Here ear was badly infected and had to be removed .She has had two surgery's so far and seems to be doing well . 












She will be looking for a home after she recovers for the next few months.She is a English cross so she is on the larger size.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness that poor little bunny...so glad she is safe and well considering losing an ear....she looks so sweet too.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor girl, she's lucky to have found her guardian angels! I do not get why people feel the need to just dump their unwanted animals instead of turning them in...


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, those pictures look bad. I feel so bad for the bunny, losing an ear. =( I am glad, though, that she's safe and doing better now!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor rabbit! I'm happy that she's safe with you now.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 8, 2010)

Aw, poor lil gal  I hope she finds the WONDERFUL home she deserves!


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor girl! I am so happy you found her and saved her  I hope she finds a loving forever home as soon as she is well again.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor baby thank goodness she is in good hands now...KUDOS to u


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 8, 2010)

*Cabrissi wrote: *


> Poor girl, she's lucky to have found her guardian angels! I do not get why people feel the need to just dump their unwanted animals instead of turning them in...


Ditto. She's super lucky you reached out to bring her in ~ and seek vet care.:hug: I hope an equally caring, special need's person who's not charmed with beauty points, will provide her with a forever home.


----------



## bunnyzoo (Mar 14, 2010)

A little update .She went back in for surgery to have some more dead tissue removed.She is now sporting an open wound to which I gently do hydro therapy with saline solution daily .She is doing amazing and will be available for adoption in the next 6 weeks or so .,,after she has a clean bill of health and is spayed .


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 15, 2010)

Update is appreciated. Please send more recovery pictures as time allows. Gently give some kisses on the side of her cheeks :hug2:and bestow lots of TLC. Thank heavens she has a caring person like you to help her overcome what she experienced...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 15, 2010)

Did you give her a name?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, poor bunny and lucky bunny! It makes my day seeing stories like this! Best wishes for continued bunny health! 

sas :great:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 28, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## bunnyzoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Suzie Q is healing beautifully .I am hoping to get her spayed in the next 3 weeks .She is an amazingly sweet rabbit that will make someone an awesome family house pet


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 29, 2010)

You have set her up for a healthy life now ink iris:. May she find a forever owner who is as dedicated to her health and happiness as you are.

Jo xx


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

That is so awful! But I am very glad to hear she is doing well, and she hasn't been too emotionally traumatised to retreat into herself and become an aggressive/scared bun.

She'll make a great addition to a family one day, and I hope she gets all the love she deserves.

It is just so unfair. Who are we to cause such hurt on totally innocent souls...........

Jen


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 9, 2010)

Aww! Im glad shes okay!


----------



## DebsBuns (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor bun! I'm glad she's doing better!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Awww. Wow, thank goodness she has found you! What a lucky bunny, and so glad to hear that she is healing beautifully!!


----------



## Kohana (Apr 14, 2010)

Aww poor girl! So happy to hear she was saved


----------



## bunnyzoo (Apr 21, 2010)

Suzie Q has made a full recovery and is now ready for her forever home. Suzie is a larger rabbit about the size of a full size English Lop .


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 21, 2010)

It is great she has recovered!:biggrin:
Any new pics for us to see?

Danielle


----------



## sarabodd (May 6, 2010)

My God, I had no idea an ear infection could get so bad they would need to remove the ear. I'm glad she is better.


----------



## bunnyzoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Latest update on Suzie Q ..She is fighsty ! I have tried to pair her up with another rabbit but she is way too aggresive .She is once again being treated for a mild infection ,,but should make a full recovery.I am holding off for a bit to adopt her out .


----------

